# Topics > Risk of AI >  Fights peoples vs robots in Austin Powers (film series)

## Airicist

"Austin Powers" (film series) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Austin Powers Fembot Dance

Uploaded on Dec 2, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Austin Powers Fembots

Uploaded on Mar 3, 2007




> "Bring in the Femboooots!!"

----------


## Plastic

yyeeep that's cool and fun movie!

----------


## Kenelm

too unmodern dance) but ye, it's cool

----------

